# It's taken about two years but here goes..........



## ExRacingRat (May 20, 2020)

So after planning, looking at many vans and frankly wasting time for approx. 2 years I have finally bought my new (to me) van. I'm collecting it on Tuesday and then I can start phase two of my plan. I looked at everything from tag axle A classes to small camper vans and finally decided on a PVC which is just big enough for me and the dog and small enough to get to reasonably out of the way places. Lots of plans for the van but my wallet has to recover first.


----------



## antiquesam (May 20, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Snapster (May 20, 2020)

That’s a really nice looking interior. I’m sure both of you will have a lot of fun in it when we all allowed back into the community!


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (May 20, 2020)

Kingham my fav van .wish me Mrs was small people I would swop tomorrow enjoy ..


----------



## The laird (May 20, 2020)

Cracking looking van ,hope you have many safe times and journeys with your new adventures ahead 
Stay safe and well


----------



## Makzine (May 20, 2020)

Enjoy and welcome to the empty wallet syndrome


----------



## barryd (May 20, 2020)

Looks nice. I have often fancied a PVC but never found one that would work for us going from a 7+ metre coachbuilt. I like the idea of the PVC though and being able to throw it around the Alps a bit easier than a lardy Kontiki.  You just need to be allowed to use it now though!


----------



## yorkieowl (May 20, 2020)

Lovely looking van, great layout, lucky you, enjoy.  Well enjoy it soon, hopefully.


----------



## SimonM (May 20, 2020)

Nice colour as well, Golden White 506. I’ve suit had mine resprayed in that shade.


----------



## ExRacingRat (May 20, 2020)

Thanks all for the kind comments. 



Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Kingham my fav van .wish me Mrs was small people I would swop tomorrow enjoy ..


I'm actually not a small chap myself but I did try the bed out and the dog is small(ish).



SimonM said:


> Nice colour as well, Golden White 506. I’ve suit had mine resprayed in that shade.


To be honest I wanted a silver one but they're rare and the gold is fine with me. Not entirely sure about the purple highlights on the upholstery though but that is easily changed if I can't live with it.

I never found the van that ticked all the boxes, don't think it exists, this one came the closest in the end for me so I'm happy. I'm actually going to be semi full timing in it to begin with, on my mothers drive as she is 91 and really needs someone there as much as possible now and I live over 100 miles away. Being parked up on her drive ruled out a full size Winnebago, think she was worried about the neighbours or something , so that's partly the reason I got a PVC. Next is clearing and renting out my house etc etc etc etc..................


----------



## Robmac (May 20, 2020)

That's a cracking van, brilliant layout.

Enjoy!


----------



## colinm (May 20, 2020)

I think for a single person that layout is very good, the 4ft bed is a bit narrow for couples, but for you would be fine and with washroom next to it frees up plenty of space at front.


----------



## ExRacingRat (May 20, 2020)

colinmd said:


> I think for a single person that layout is very good, the 4ft bed is a bit narrow for couples, but for you would be fine and with washroom next to it frees up plenty of space at front.



I agree, I just kept coming back to the Kingham whilst I was searching, and if I ever find a lady to join me on my travels, I'll just have to get something bigger.


----------



## witzend (May 20, 2020)

ExRacingRat said:


> and if I ever find a lady to join me on my travels, I'll just have to get something bigger.


That'll be big enough for a few years. Great layout like the settee an the bed / washroom take it theres storage under the bed


----------



## Fazerloz (May 20, 2020)

Looks great especially for one.


----------



## ExRacingRat (May 20, 2020)

witzend said:


> That'll be big enough for a few years. Great layout like the settee an the bed / washroom take it theres storage under the bed




Yeah, I'm not into anything that requires me to carry loads of equipment etc. so should be fine. But I got one with a tow bar and bike carrier fitted just in case.


----------



## trevskoda (May 20, 2020)

Looks fab ,dont worry about colour as i was once told you never see it when driving,i would not let the dog in there with you as it may get flees from you LOL happy days and health to wear.


----------



## Millie Master (May 20, 2020)

ExRacingRat said:


> If I ever find a lady to join me on my travels, I'll just have to get something bigger.



Nice van and by the way, according to my experiences there is no need for a larger van when you find another lady............  There are 2 of us plus 3 Spaniels all packed away inside our LWB Renault Master self built conversion and for us there is more than enough room and they are so easy to drive anywhere unlike so many other truly massive MoHo's!


----------



## izwozral (May 20, 2020)

Very nice indeed. The purple highlights look good to me and nice colour contrast on the wood.


----------



## Canalsman (May 21, 2020)

I'll be interested to hear how you get on with the Kingham. 

I've spent ages researching van conversions in anticipation of downsizing from my large coachbuilt in due course. 

The Kingham is the only option that looks viable to me.


----------



## mjvw (May 21, 2020)

Really nice set of wheels, well done and enjoy.


----------



## Minisorella (May 21, 2020)

Stunning van and I love the purple. Personally, I wouldn't mess with it but if you can't live with it, just pop a fleece throw/blanket over it for a triple win. It'll cover the purple, keep the furnishings clean and protected from the pooch and it's an extra blanket for the bed on really cold nights.
Wishing you lots of happy adventures


----------



## ExRacingRat (May 21, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> just pop a fleece throw/blanket over it



Thanks, that's a good idea


----------



## ExRacingRat (May 21, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> just pop a fleece throw/blanket over it



So that got me thinking about throws, covers and protecting the upholstery from the dog and me. I've just been looking at seat covers on a few sites. Has anyone got any recommendations for getting tailored seat covers for the Boxer? Thanks in advance


----------



## ExRacingRat (May 26, 2020)

It's here........


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 26, 2020)

I hope you have wonderful adventures and make loads of memories. Enjoy your new van


----------



## phillybarbour (May 27, 2020)

Great looking van.


----------



## Trotter (May 27, 2020)

If you enjoy yours, as much as I enjoy mine, your onto a winner.
Oh! And don’t for one minute think it’s finished. Solar panels, lpg, extra USB’s. There’s always something else to spend your money on.
Lpg is already fitted , I see that now. You can put that money towards more batteries, lol.


----------



## ExRacingRat (May 27, 2020)

Trotter said:


> If you enjoy yours, as much as I enjoy mine, your onto a winner.
> Oh! And don’t for one minute think it’s finished. Solar panels, lpg, extra USB’s. There’s always something else to spend your money on.
> Lpg is already fitted , I see that now. You can put that money towards more batteries, lol.


Oh yes, already spent hundreds in my head. Upgraded & 2nd Leisure battery are on the list.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 27, 2020)

ExRacingRat said:


> if I ever find a lady to join me on my travels, I'll just have to get something bigger.


Surgery is a bit extreme 
Lovely looking van, we have a loose fitted throw where our dogs sleep, 18yrs and four dogs later and the upholstery is still good


----------



## ExRacingRat (May 27, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Surgery is a bit extreme
> Lovely looking van, we have a loose fitted throw where our dogs sleep, 18yrs and four dogs later and the upholstery is still good


LOL..... Yeah, I've been looking at throws etc. So many things to spend money on......


----------



## yeoblade (May 27, 2020)

The looks great , so apart from Kingham are there any other PCV with the fixed french bed layout maybe you looked at?


----------



## ExRacingRat (May 27, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> The looks great , so apart from Kingham are there any other PCV with the fixed french bed layout made you looked at?



Erm yes, I looked at the Autotrail Altos, the Globecar Campscout & Familyscout and the Rapido V56's. I also considered quite a few coachbuilts with french beds as well. I've been watching the eBay & Autotrader motorhome pages for the last 2 years at least and looked at nearly everything I could afford and quite a few I couldn't, lol. The Kingham kept winning for me overall though.


----------



## colinm (May 28, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> The looks great , so apart from Kingham are there any other PCV with the fixed french bed layout maybe you looked at?



As ERR says, There is the Alto, this is a Autocruise, now called a Swift Select 164 I believe, never liked that much, and Globecar used to make one Campscout FR IIRC. Devon also made one on the Merc base, this had a 'double' bed 3'6" wide!


----------

